# Buxton Day 12



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful morning!! Clouds over the shoals, orange skies above, no coat needed, no wind, no current, calm seas... 14" Bluefish tearing it up again. All you wanted. Heaviest schools were at the outer bar. Sea mullet and black drum were in the wash along with small bluefish. I was content catching them using the old fairly flip, out about 10' to 15' from the wash. Casting in the middle of the slough also would produce bluefish, so the bastages are heavy here this morning. Didn't sling metal (cast lures), I was happy with cut bluefish for bait. I would rather lose a weight and two hooks instead of a $5 lure anyway.

High 5:30 am, low 12:03 pm and high again at 5:54 pm. Left them biting to come in and post for yesterday. We are going to stock up and give tonight another shot!!! Being a wimp, I also needed a bloody mary and a couple aspirin for the back and knees.

Jay cleaned the red drum from last night. He wanted to do it and didn't want any help from me! I felt so bad for the little guys, he butchered them. He just brought in a pile of little pieces of fish, looks like he cleaned a couple dozen spot, not two upper slot drum. There is more than half the meat still on the carcasses, too thin now to go back and salvage. If we get some tonight, I'll filet them before he wakes up tomorrow. I'll filet the sea mullet before lunch so at least we have something to eat.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Slow afternoon with some schools of the 10" to 12" and 14" to 16" bluefish moving through. Cloudy with no direct sun breaking through. Upper 60's with only a slight breeze out of the west to south. I walked the beach at low tide, flipping a carolina rig with strip bait on it hoping to score a flounder. Too many of the 10" bluefish in the wash. I ended up casting out 15' and scoring some of the larger blues, that was pretty fun on the little pole. Spent most of the low tide sending the puppy into the surf to retrieve pieces of debris. We did a lot of shell fetching and trying to find the same one when I toss it into the retreating waves. Yeah, I can be pretty mean sometimes! She had a ball for a few hours running in the surf, swimming and just basically being a nut. Found out later most of the folks around enjoyed the show also.

Jay scored bait mullet. He got a dozen large cobs and a big bag of ice, we turned the big beer cooler into a bait storage cooler. He'll have to suffer with refrigerator cold beer. I suggested beer on the rocks, that didn't go over to well.... Hey, it works for my cocktails!

Evening bite!!! We kept waiting and waiting for it to happen... Never came like last night. We did catch a lot of bluefish in the 14" range, some sea mullet, two 15" ones! I got a stingray, maybe 18" across and two dogfish along with my share of the bluefish. I had a couple mixed doubles, two bluefish/seamullet, and one bluefish/trout. Jay brought in the head of a 12" to 14" trout. Looked like bluefish had just chewed it up. The neighbors brought in a few heads also. We are thinking that the bluefish see them struggling and just go to town and tear them up. All the heads came back from the outer bar. The head I caught the other day must be the same thing, the "V" shape could just have been bluefish chomping it at an angle. I wasn't watching folks to the south but the few groups on the beach north of us did well with blues also and I saw a few skates come in as well as blow toads. We had a neighbor join us on the deck for a few adult beverages and he caught blues and one 17 1/2" red drum, his first, which went in the box.

I was fishing close, Jay outer bar and the neighbor in the middle of the slough. Most of the action was in the middle. I got some close in but better out about 15'.

Nice evening but got a little chilly for me, I had a jacket on an hour after dark. Jay and one of the neighbors had bare feet, shorts and tee's. Tournament folks started arriving today, some hit the beach fishing. Glad we stocked up on bait earlier! I'm sure the netters will catch enough to go around, but they were looking hard yesterday afternoon. One group asked us to keep everything we caught for them. I tried to be polite and explained we only keep what we need and send the rest back. They were none to happy with that.

I hit the sack around 10:00pm, Jay went in at midnight he said. Slow action on blues with a few small mullet thrown in. The puppy spent most of the evening on the couch, where she could see us on the deck fishing. I opened the bedroom door around 8:00 and she ran in and hit her bed!


----------

